# Anyone else having trouble getting on WPs site?



## THE-BEAST (Jul 1, 2016)

I cant get on his website.  I could yesterday, not today though. Just wondering if it is on my end.


----------



## THE-BEAST (Jul 3, 2016)

Its GTG now.  Don't know what the reason was yesterday on why I couldn't get on WPs website, but its gtg now, so it must have been on my end.


----------

